# Hiding the dishwasher air gap?



## SecretAsianMan (Jan 2, 2010)

My dishwasher is very quiet, but the gurgling noise of our air gap is pretty annoying. We're also ordering some new quartz counters soon and I'd prefer to not have to drill holes in it for the air gap.

Is it possible to install some kind of hidden air gap under the counter? I don't imagine being 1" lower will make any difference functionally, but I haven't seen any airgaps meant for a hidden installation under the counter. I'd hook up the airgap outlet to the garbage disposal as normal and find a way to drain the airgap's "exit" into the p-trap.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

It's against code regulations in some places to install a counter-top airtrap under your counter.

Maybe you could just install a Tee and pipe it out of the house - that's what I would do, actually - I'd just pipe it out, insulate it, caulk it, and be done with it forever.

You, also, don't want to pipe it to your disposal - the purpose of the airtrap is to vent out air. If it's plumbed into your disposal you might end up with gases and other noxious things venting into your home.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

When I installed my new counter tops about two years ago I took the air gap and screwed it as high as I could under the counter top so far so good.

Did not realize it was against the code, Oh Well.

There are traps after the gap and the garbage disposal so I am trapped.


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Jan 2, 2010)

Well the point of an airgap isn't to vent out air, it's to prevent back flow.. And it accomplishes that by providing a gap of air that the water flows through. The manual for my dishwasher and the airgap both explicitly said to plumb it into the disposal.

Yeah, Sultini I think your solution is perfectly fine from a safety point of view but probably not a code POV. If your outlet hose from your airgap gets clogged, dirty water will come out of the airgap though. Do you have some way to catch/drain this, or will it just make a mess under your cabinet?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

You're right, good point.

Maybe things have changed - it didn't use to be acceptable to plumb it into the disposal.
I'm soooo behind the times


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I probably did not explain my air gap properly.

My dishwasher discharge hose goes to the air gap then from there to the disposal and there are traps after the disposal. 

No problems in 20 years maybe lucky we'll see.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

My first step would be to check with your local Code office. Many have done away with the Air-gap requirement because it has been proven that if the DW discharge line is installed at the bottom of the countertop, it achieves the same results as an Air-gap. Some areas still require them though.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have never even seen an air gap in my area. We always run the drain hose as high as possible under the counter top then down to the disposal or drain line.


----------

